# Trovoada em Sintra



## Francisco C. (11 Fev 2011 às 21:25)

Casal belga atingido por raio em Sintra
Um casal belga ficou esta sexta-feira ferido, depois de ser atingido por um raio no Castelo dos Mouros, em Sintra.


As vítimas, um homem de 23 anos e uma mulher com 18, foram assistidas no local pelo INEM, sendo depois transportadas para o Hospital São Francisco Xavier, em Lisboa. 
De acordo com a TVI24, o casal foi atingido pelo arco voltaico que se terá gerado após o raio ter atingido o mastro da bandeira nacional.
Os jovens apresentam ferimentos moderados, embora o homem tenha ficado com duas queimaduras de segundo grau.
No local estiveram elementos da Protecção Civil de Sintra e nove bombeiros de São Pedro de Sintra, acompanhados por duas ambulâncias e um veículo de apoio.  
 Aqui fica esta noticia não sei se alguem já tinha conhecimento .


----------



## 1337 (11 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

Francisco C. disse:


> Casal belga atingido por raio em Sintra
> Um casal belga ficou esta sexta-feira ferido, depois de ser atingido por um raio no Castelo dos Mouros, em Sintra.
> 
> 
> ...



isso foi hoje??


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 21:50)

Foi sim, o mapa de descargas do IM não as mostram e esta bastante faltoso para a quantidade de descargas que ocorreram hoje, se em Évora foram mais de 20 claramente e só la esta 1....


----------



## 1337 (11 Fev 2011 às 23:35)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Foi sim, o mapa de descargas do IM não as mostram e esta bastante faltoso para a quantidade de descargas que ocorreram hoje, se em Évora foram mais de 20 claramente e só la esta 1....



pois por isso a pergunta
ta avariado ou coisa assim
ja á tempos tinha ocorrido trovoada aqui e no mapa deles nada


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

É verdade, a última vez que foi actualizado foi ás 3 da tarde. Cá pra mim esqueceram-se a ver a trovoada.


----------

